# Marta Ortiz - runway at Barcelona Bridal Fashion Week x27



## brian69 (29 Apr. 2016)

*Rosa Clará 2017 Barcelona*




 

 

*
Yolancris 2017 Barcelona*




 

 

 

 

 

 

*
Inmaculada García 2017 Barcelona*




 

 

 

 

*
Ana Torres 2017 Barcelona*




 

 

 

 


*Galia Lahav 2017 Barcelona*




 

 

 

 


*Patricia Avendaño 2017 Barcelona*




 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## koftus89 (30 Apr. 2016)

danke vielmals.


----------



## hellomars (1 Mai 2016)

Recht herzlichen Dank!


----------



## king2805 (25 Mai 2016)

danke klasse bilder


----------



## starliner (30 Mai 2016)

saubere Bräute


----------



## matakia100 (31 Mai 2016)

Stunning!! Thanks!!


----------



## Maus68 (5 Juni 2016)

Nette Bilder :thx: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

